# منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية



## سيزار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

يسر وزارة الاتصالات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات أن تعلن عن فتح باب التسجيل في المرحلة الثانية - االدفعة الثالثة لبرنامج التدريب المتخصص بوزارة الاتصالات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات في أطار مبادرة مجتمع المعلومات المصري و التي تهدف لإعداد كوادر متميزة و قادرة علي التعامل مع ادوات تكنولوجيا المعلومات و تطويعها للإستخدام الامثل  وتاهيلها لتلبية احتياجات سوق العمل. 

مدة الدراسة 9 شهور دراسية (1200 ساعة تدريب بمعدل 30 ساعة اسبوعيا للفترة الصباحية، 540 ساعة تدريب بمعدل 18 ساعة أسبوعيا للفترة المسائية) في مراكز التدريب المعتمدة و المنتشرة في أنحاء الجمهورية. 

جميع الدورات مجانيه كما تمنح وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات مكافأة للدارسين فى الفترة الصباحية خلال فترة التدريب بمتوسط شهرى 500 جنيه. 

يمنح المتدرب الذي يجتاز بنجاح اختبارات نهاية البرنامج شهادة دولية طبقا لتخصصه . 

يفضل الحاصلين على الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الكمبيوتر ICDL. 

*************************************************
شروط التقدم لإمتحانات إختيار المتدربين فى برنامج التدريب المتخصص 

 1 - أن يكون المتقدم مصرى الجنسية ومن حملة المؤهلات العليا من خريجى الجامعات او المعاهد العليا المصرية  ( 4سنوات او         5 سنوات). 

 2 - لا يجوز التقدم للمنحة الا للحاصلين على بطاقة الرقم القومي . 

 3- لا يجوز لمن سبق له الحصول على منحة التدريب المتخصص سواء من  وزارة الاتصالات  او ITI  التقدم لهذه الامتحانات أو       التدريب . 

 4 - لا يجوز التقدم للمستوى الصباحى إلا لخريجى سنة 2002 وما بعدها وللمستوى المسائى من خريجى 1996 وحتى 2001. 

 5 - لا يجوز لمن تنتهى فترة  تأجيل تجنيده قبل 1-10-2008 التقدم لهذه المنحة، ويجوز لحديثى التخرج ممن لم يتضح موقفهم       التجنيدى التقدم للامتحان لحين الحصول على الموقف من التجنيد و يطبق عليهم القاعدة السابقة بالنسبة لحضور التدريب من           عدمه. 

   التفرغ الكامل طوال مدة الدورة التدريبية للملتحقين بالفترة الصباحية .  -6  

 7– تقديم خطاب تفرغ من الشركة التى يعمل بها المتقدم للتدريب المسائى (3 ايام اسبوعيا) . 

 8–ان يكون المتقدم للتدريب المسائى يعمل فى مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات . 

 9– اجتياز جميع  الاختبارات المؤهلة للدورة (لغة انجليزية – قدرات تكنولوجيا المعلومات – مقابلة شخصية)   .

      10- التعهد بالالتزام فى حضور الدورة التدريبية و بالقواعد المنظمة للبرنامج التدريبى(وجميع شروط المنحة) و المدرجة فى الاقرارات  التى يقدمها المرشح للدورة​

الرابط .................... يا ريت الاسراع فى التسجيل من الموقع الخاص بذلك .

http://www.mcitprof-train.gov.eg/Newhome2.aspx


----------



## sparrow (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

شكرا سيزار علي هذة المعلومات
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سيزار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

ياريت الى عنده القدره والمؤهلات الازمه يتقدم فيها و يحجز مكان ضرورى وشكرا 

مشكوره الاخت سبارو الف شكر


----------



## سيزار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

ياجماعه الحقوا التسجيل من فضلكم فهى فرصه تتعلم وتاخد مرتب شهرى فى 9 شهور اخى واختى 
فاضل اقل من 28 يوم ويتقفل باب التسجيل 
وشكرا​


----------



## سيزار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ياجماعه الحقوا التسجيل من فضلكم فهى فرصه تتعلم وتاخد مرتب شهرى فى 9 شهور اخى واختى 
فاضل اقل من 28 يوم ويتقفل باب التسجيل 
وشكرا


----------



## monlove (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

*فعلا موضوع جميل 
بس كان عندي سوال 
اللي لسة بيدرس في الجامعه اية النظام يسجل ولا مش هينفع*


----------



## سيزار (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

الاخ مون لف  شروط التسجيل وشرخها بداخل الموقع وشكرا


----------



## monlove (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

*متشكر جدا لاهتمامك*


----------



## سيزار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

على ايه بس يا مون لف .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## gogogamed (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

ميرسي لي الملومات دي بس انا عايز اعرف التقديم لغايه امتي وازاي 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gogogamed (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

ممكن اعرف التقديم ازاي ولحد امتي


----------



## †+Rosita+† (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منحة وزارة الاتصالات المصرية*

*المنحة دى التقديم فيها خلص من فترة 
مرسي لمجهودك​*


----------

